

SideSpeech - Let the web speak to you  - keithbeaudoin
http://www.sidespeech.com

======
keithbeaudoin
Would you live in an empty city?

Would you cheer in an empty stadium?

Then, why does it make sense to visit a website alone?

Imagine if each website's visitor suddenly became aware of each other and were
able to converse about what they were discovering in real time.

SideSpeech is a sidebar that accompanies you into a new realm of
communication. As you browse the web it creates a social network wherever you
go, discreetly connecting you with others who are on the website at the same
time.

Meet exciting new people and experience the web as it was meant to be.

SideSpeech. Let the web speak to you!

